# Rhinestone template material - is this the right sandblast material ?



## Lorraine (May 23, 2011)

i asked this on someoen elses post but i may have been in the wrong place and if i am i apologise and could you tell me where to post 
i have searched through the forum and read it is the 425s i need ? this doesn't say s just 425 but maybe from the measurements and the description someone could help me. don't want to spend £75 and not be able to use it.

is this the right thickness etc for the template material ? i have hunted high and low for supplies in the uk and i think i have found it if this is the right product, any help is appreciated  i have just bought the silhouette SD to do rhinestone transfers, i have ordered the transfer tape, rhinestones and just need the template material to get started.

Roll widths: 15", 20", 25"
Roll length: 10 yds
Resist thickness: 0.9 mm
Adhesive thickness: 0.1 mm
Liner: Plastic (HDPE)
Max blasting pressure: 90 psi
Blade angle: 60°

 Hartco sandblasting masking tape. Ideal for use with IDA stencil cutting systems, Hartco 425 tape is suitable for blasting stone, wood, concrete, plastic and many other substrates. 
The tape cuts cleanly, has excellent dimensional stability for easy transfer to the job, has uniform high tack adhesive that stays with the mask on removal, and good resistance to the abrasive.


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Lorraine,

I use the Hexis M1000 sandblast material, this cuts well on my PC60 with a Smart Knife set to full 200 pressure (max of PC60).
I suppose I could lower this and cut twice through Sign Tools, but not tried this yet .

I've also just bought an SD Silouette but due to work pressure it's still in the box . Still Bank Holiday next week so maybe I can play 

Sharon


----------



## Lorraine (May 23, 2011)

Hi Sharon thanks for your reply, i am new to all this so don't know about all the different machines i went with the silouette as it said it does what i want to do but the rhinestone template material really got me stumped lol 
however i have just came off the phone the the uk supplier i found for hartco 425s and they are sending me an A4 sample to try it on my silhouette before i buy in bulk !

you need to make time to get yours out of the box and have a play with it  i got mine yesterday and i opened the box and am left looking at it haha  going to set it all up today though at some point.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, Lorraine. The Hartco 425 sandblast material is one of the materials that many people are using for their rhinestone templates. I think I have seen some that use the Silouette using that material with their cutter.


----------



## nellietjh (Mar 5, 2009)

I purchased a roll and am trying to use it with my Silhouette SD> It is not cutting through, even with the 2 cut method. I have a roll of the S425-15. I removed the backing and used with a carrier sheet, as well as trying with just the backing. Neither works. The material that came in the starter kit is nearly 3 times thinner and cuts without issue. I am using max pressure and have tried slow and fast cuts yet neither works.

I have attached 2 photos (sorry for the crappy quality) so you can hopefully see the difference. I need something more along the lines of the stuff that comes with the starter kit. Even a little thicker would work - but not as thick as the S425. Perhaps I got a bad batch??? 

Any advice, or suggestions would be appreciated. I wasted ~$100 on something that won't work and I don't want to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## nellietjh (Mar 5, 2009)

I will try to get better photos to post. These aren't very good.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I had the same issues with my GCC cutter until i started cutting it on a cutting matt, cuts like butter and when you pull it off the matt, all those little holes are stuck to the matt
sue


----------



## nellietjh (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are some better photos. Would be nice to have something that was in-between the 2 thicknesses. Any suggestions welcomed. I am having no luck with the Silhouette SD cutting the thicker material, which is the Hartco S425 which was purchased from Sign Warehouse. I am waiting to hear from them to see if their rhinestone material may be a better fit. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you using a 60 degree blade?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> Are you using a 60 degree blade?


Silhouette blades are different from regular cutter blades. I don't know if they're referred to by degrees.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Silhouette blades are different from regular cutter blades. I don't know if they're referred to by degrees.


I had a 60 degree blade with my Silhouette SD. It came with a 45 degree blade. Specialty Graphics Supply sells the SD with a free blade holder and the 60 degree blades.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Krystle1981 said:


> I had a 60 degree blade with my Silhouette SD. It came with a 45 degree blade. Specialty Graphics Supply sells the SD with a free blade holder and the 60 degree blades.


Very good to know. Thanks!


----------



## nellietjh (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Yes - I am using the 60 degree blade. I had read about the specialty graphics custom holder and was considering ordering it along with some of the GCC blades. Looks like that might be a good solution for me. 

Thanks!


----------

